# Any way to copy/paste text from a jpeg image to wordpad/notepad?



## jrx10 (Apr 4, 2005)

or any digital image format that I can convert from jpeg? Procedure for xp if there is or is there any sw that can do it (freeware if possible). Not a big deal, but I get FW & HIPS pu's from time to time that I capture with printscreen SW, that I would simply like to go back & save the text from these PUs to notepad or wordpad, and save to a compilation in np or wp. thx.


----------



## mrss (Jun 13, 2007)

You can't paste an image into notepad, but you can in wordpad. Also, you're not really showing the text but an image. 

Assuming basic tools, do your Prt-Scr and paste it into Microsoft Paint. Then use the box tool to copy the part of the screen shot that you want. Open wordpad and paste it in.


----------



## Elvandil (Aug 1, 2003)

Use a virtual printer, like DoPDF, to change the format to another image format that allows copying of the text with some minimal OCR technology, like PDF.


----------



## jrx10 (Apr 4, 2005)

Thx, I DLed SimpleOCR this afternoon, after a google hunt, and it worked just "ok" on jpg to wordpad. It looks like a pretty good freeware program, but it's GUI is sort of weird and I'm not much for watching tutorials, but at least it had good one. The jpg to wordpad docs weren't anything to write home about, as they were barely legible. I'll try some tif or bmps later to see if they're any better in SimpleOCR's conversion. Ever since the DL of this SimpleOCR program though I've had xp lock up a couple of times, which hasn't happened in a while, so I'm not sure if it's this program or something else, & if it continues, I may just image my OS back before the DL. It did scan ok with KAV after the DL. thx for the replies.


----------



## Knotbored (Jun 5, 2004)

Have you tried "FILE/SAVE AS/TEXT" the page instead of PRINTSCREEN ?
If you want to save the text only that seems to save a step and be a lot easier.


----------

